# New cumberland tips



## Bingefishin21 (May 9, 2014)

I am making the trip down to the new cumberland lock and dam this coming weekend and was wondering if anyone had any advice. I live on the shores of Lake Erie and normally go to devola when I make a trip to the big o. We will be targeting 'eyes and cats and any tips are much appreciated. 





Live free and fish hard


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Which side wv or ohio? On the wv jig and twister or lead spoon! On the ohio jig and minnow or twister or even minnow tight line minnows. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bingefishin21 (May 9, 2014)

The ohio side. I have a 14' flatbottom that I can launch from shore. It's my first time going down there so I really don't have much to go by other than the standard big live bait for flattys. Have they been catching any yet down there? Thanks for the help


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Honestly man, I haven't caught much there. I've been fishing there for years, only caught small fish. Fished there Wed night for awhile, not one nibb.

I'd launch your boat into Yellow Creek, it's a Large creek that flows into the OH River about 3-4 miles above the NC dam. There's a lot of catfish in yellow creek. Huge smallies, it's easier to fish than the main river. Hit cover, deep bends, any structure you can find.

I wouldn't launch a small boat anywhere near the dam, its rough waters and very dangerous.

Im fishing tomorrow night, not sure where yet. But honestly, Yellow Creek is better than the dam. Especially if you have a boat to use


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

The only launch in yellow creek is a pay ramp, $100 year. You can ramp in wellsville for $5 or in Toronto north end for a small fee I think, I bought a year pass there. If you want you can ramp in new Cumberland for free but the ramp has some silt build up so you need a 4wd to get out.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Bingefishin21 said:


> The ohio side. I have a 14' flatbottom that I can launch from shore. It's my first time going down there so I really don't have much to go by other than the standard big live bait for flattys. Have they been catching any yet down there? Thanks for the help



I agree with the feedback, SPECIALLY the SMALL BOAT CAUTION!
When you said that you "launch from shore", No TRAILER? You can pull it down a small bank?
Then Yellow Creek & Wellsville or the Little Beaver River (Pa launch) is where to go, first. Check 'em out with Google Earth.
Personally, I would never cross that River in a flat bottom,,, & at night x2!?

Hello Alan,,, There was a post that the New Cumberland launch was cleaned out.


----------



## Bingefishin21 (May 9, 2014)

Thanks barrillms. I appreciate the insight and u probably saved me a couple days of nothing. Doboy, I have a trailer but my boat is light enough to pick up and launch pretty much anywhere. No dock needed. Thanks for the warnings too. A buddy of mine has been down there once before and he said it was intense by the dam so we wouldn't be fishing (from a boat) anywhere close to the dam, especially at night. Is there a beach or decent shoreline to camp out on near the yellow river? I live about 2 hrs from Stratton and would like a place to possibly camp for a couple nights and not have any problems. Up here you can't be on the river past 11 or u face trespassing charges unless u are on private property.


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Austin Lake is A nice campground about 10 minutes from the dam area:
http://www.austinlakepark.com/


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Bingefishin21 said:


> Thanks barrillms. I appreciate the insight and u probably saved me a couple days of nothing. Doboy, I have a trailer but my boat is light enough to pick up and launch pretty much anywhere. No dock needed. Thanks for the warnings too. A buddy of mine has been down there once before and he said it was intense by the dam so we wouldn't be fishing (from a boat) anywhere close to the dam, especially at night. *Is there a beach or decent shoreline to camp out on near the yellow river? I live about 2 hrs from Stratton and would like a place to possibly camp for a couple nights and not have any problems. Up here you can't be on the river past 11 or u face trespassing charges unless u are on private property.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Hey Binge,
> For 30 years or so, The word 'Wellsville' meant 'PARADISE' TO ANYONE WITH AN OFF-ROAD VEHICAL!
> ...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Here ya go,,,,,


----------



## Bingefishin21 (May 9, 2014)

Thanks for the infor Doboy. I found it on google earth thanks to your picture and we will be heading down on Friday for the weekend. If u want a couple guys to bs with while u have a line in the water u know where to find us. I'll keep u posted on how we do. Thanks again


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jerry' 
You tellin' me that NC is cleaned up, as far as the sand and mud? I just made a post about it being past the time for the inmates to have cleaned it. On vacation next week and would like to haul the boat down. Guess I just don't get on here ENOUGH!


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

If I remember I can run down and check the ramp in NC, I work a few miles from it. 
With all this rain that feeder creek at the brick yard entrance will be awesome this week. The water rises and floods that creek, it makes a huge slack water area with smallies stacking up. A bobber and shiner is all thats needed:G


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> Jerry'
> You tellin' me that NC is cleaned up, as far as the sand and mud? I just made a post about it being past the time for the inmates to have cleaned it. *On vacation next week and would like to haul the boat down. Guess I just don't get on here ENOUGH![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

:B Here's acklac's post FROM CENTRAL forum,,,, it hits the nail on the HEAD! Bingefishin21, Just what we're talking about,,,,,,,,,,,  :B



acklac7 said:


> *Hit a spot on the river today off the current, well basically the ONLY spot off the current for miles. Catfish where stacked up like pancakes, couldn't keep two rods in the water. Had another buddy down there that was using fresh cut shad, he probably hooked up with 30 fish, easy (numerous fish Ohio channels). I was using live bluegilll, had a 20lb Flathead annihilate a 6" Gill under a slip float; it threw a massive temper-tantrum, did a bunch of summersaults right at the surface and broke me off*
> 
> *While these rivers/creeks may be raging those Catfish are downright feasting. Find a good hole/eddy with some slack water off of the main current and the fishing can be OFF THE WALL!:B*




LMAO! 
WTG & Thanks Tons acklac,,,
Sounds like youns had a ball!
I think I'll copy and PASTE your report and comments in the NE or OR forum!
Some of the guys up here, just don't believe us,,, mostly me, & Cumminsmoke, when we tell the newbies to fish the slack, HIGHWATER backwashes during SUPER HIGH WATER!


----------

